# Can you please recommend sermons on the RPW?



## discipulo (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you please recommend sermons on the RPW?

Specially those from the perspective of singing only Psalms and Inspired Texts

I listened to 2 by Joe Morecraft III recommended by Samuel, they were good on the principle but had no application concerning singing exclusively Biblical Texts.

My Church in Holland (a 600 member GKV Congregation), although privileging Psalm singing has been, bit by bit, adopting more and more uninspired hymns.

My wife and I we're concerned with that tendency, specially as young people have requested more and more some praise and worship singing.

We've seen some Reformed Churches of other Denominations  going that way and today they have *pop bands* leading a sort of praise and worship music on Sunday Worship Service.

We are praying for our congregation and session / council of elders to be firm, but the pressure may increase and we need to have a strong foundation to make an influence back to Reformed Worship, specially amongst young people.

Sermons are easier than books for young people as they can play them on their iPods.

We also will listen first for our edification and to be able to make a good selection. 

So we will truly expect you guys can give us some good links and resources on this.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## FCC (Apr 28, 2011)

There is an excellent series of sermons by Paul Dowling on Sermon audio dealing with the topic of exclusive psalmody. He details the historical departure of reformed churchs from exclusive psalmody very well and I would highly recommend the series. 

If you go to sermonaudio.com and search for speaker Paul Dowling it will bring up the series. The titles give away the topic! Enjoy and may the Lord bless your congregation!


----------



## discipulo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you David, I actually don't know Paul Dowling´s background, but Sermon Audio provides that too.

I had found already Brian Schwertley's series, but I will also download Paul Dowling´s. 

Anymore suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## discipulo (Apr 28, 2011)

Joshua said:


> César,
> 
> The pastor began a sermon series a few weeks back laying the foundation of the RPW and finished up this past Lord's Day evening. The very first one is just intro pertaining to Reformed Distinctives altogether, but sermons 2 through 7 deal specifically with the RPW



Thank you so much Joshua, I already downloaded them. Btw what is the name of your Pastor? I took a look at the web site of your Church, found some nice links to Psalm singing in your Congregation but can't find the name of the Pastor, just to add to the titles of the sermons.

Again, Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## KSon (Apr 28, 2011)

Brother,

I would also highly recommend Steven Dilday:

SermonAudio.com - Why Is Reformed Worship So Important? ( Part 1)

SermonAudio.com - Why Is Reformed Worship So Important? ( Part 2)


----------



## JP Wallace (Apr 28, 2011)

You'll find a ton of stuff on exclusive psalmody here

Audio | Exclusive Psalmody

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

You'll find a ton of stuff on exclusive psalmody here

Audio | Exclusive Psalmody


----------



## discipulo (May 2, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Rev. Todd Ruddell



Thank you Joshua, I already listened to 2 sermons and they are extremely good, filled with Biblical depth and godly reverence. 

Just want also to write this in order to thank you, but also to recommend these sermons to others here on the PB. 



Joshua said:


> César,
> 
> The pastor began a sermon series a few weeks back laying the foundation of the RPW and finished up this past Lord's Day evening. The very first one is just intro pertaining to Reformed Distinctives altogether, but sermons 2 through 7 deal specifically with the RPW:
> 
> ...


----------



## discipulo (May 3, 2011)

JP Wallace said:


> You'll find a ton of stuff on exclusive psalmody here
> 
> Audio | Exclusive Psalmody
> 
> ...



Thank you, Pastor Wallace, it was rather interesting that the first link of Psalms with Congregational Singing is exactly from Joshua's Church, Christ Covenant RP Church of Wylie, TX

Thank you Kipp, dwonloaded those sermons of Steven Dilday too.

Thank you, David, yesterday I heard the 1st of the Regulative Principle, Music - Paul Dowling on sermonaoudio, very good, wit his beautiful irish accent - he says Praise sounding like Prése, charming accent
but above all great Bibical content and a sound historical survey of worship in the Church.

I have no doubts that even the organ and the piano should go, and so should man made hymns (although I keep liking to read some Hymns as poetry myself).

While there is such ongoing tragic deformation in Evangelicalism, we are in need of further Reformation in the Reformed Churches, but I still find it so hard to imagine how such a movement for a complete thorough biblical reformed RPW could reach most Reformed Churches, including ours in Holland.


----------



## FCC (May 3, 2011)

Sadly I agree with you that it is hard to imagine how a reforming movement could sweep through our churchs. But, take heart brother, it is not by might, nor by power, but by my Spirit, saith the Lord! Take hear that the Lord God of heaven and earth will not leave His people decimated and without the truth for long. We may see dark times and sweeping changes away from the truth of God's Word, but in the end God's name will be exalted and His people will reign with Him! Oh my brother, how we need to pray, to pray for men to stand in the gap, to take up the sword of the Spirit. Men who have no fear of their fellow men, but are filled with a holy and reverent fear of God! 

Trust in the Lord and He will deliever you. Trust in the Lord and He will lift up His Son's bridge!


----------



## discipulo (May 9, 2011)

I would like to recommend this excellent sermon by Rev. G. I. Williamson laying throughout the Bible the foundation of the Regulative Principle of Worship, and in my opinion very clearly defending the case for Exclusive Psalmody. 

Please listen in the end how Rev Williamson refutes arguments against the PRW and Exclusive Psalmody.

This Pastor and Writer is someone who in the beginning of his ministry didn't subscribe to EP but was confronted with its Biblical evidences while he was a Pastor in ARP churches in Arkansas. 

Very compelling sermon!

SermonAudio.com - Scriptural Regulative Principle of Worship


----------



## discipulo (May 12, 2011)

This post is to Explain the thread I started with the question: 

*Is it a sin Not to sing uninspired hymns?*

Because the thread was closed I just had to post here to explain what I meant personally with the question.

My point was not to condemn anyone, as I only recently myself came to accept Exclusive Psalmody and absence of musical accompaniment,

and yet I will continue to worship in my Church in Holland - GKV, where this is not the practice.

I tried to be a bit provocative in order to encourage the discussion. And again, as I wrote, I heard the question above from an Irish Pastor in a sermon - from an Acapella – EP perspective 
that I've found very edifying and illuminating.

Since the Regulative Principle of Worship is based upon the principle that whatever is not expressly commanded by God in Worship is therefore forbidden, my question was to find how one understood that the singing of uninspired hymns could find warrant in Scripture.

There were already some interesting answers and then the thread was closed.

I do understand that the thread was closed and the question was rather unfortunate and not acceptable or suitable to post here on the PB.

*For that I do apologize.*

But I was rather surprised that there was someone who started another thread to continue the discussion, it had a completely different OP and it was immediately closed too.

So, my question now is, *do moderators prefer that we don't discuss the topic at all?*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2011)

The moderators prefer to be asked about moderation via PM. Do so in future.
It takes time for "the team" to work through issues and we close threads sometimes to do that to come to a consensus on handling a problem.


----------



## au5t1n (May 12, 2011)

Expanding the list, there are some sermons on exclusive psalmody by David Silversides on sermonaudio. Brian Schwertley has also addressed the subject in sermons that are available online.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 13, 2011)

I heard some interviews with Dr. Richard Bacon on the RPW and EP and found them very good. I am not EP, but found his arguments very thought provoking. I would search for something by him on sermonaudio


----------



## discipulo (May 13, 2011)

Continuing my explanation of my clumsy way to start a debate on the subject with the rather inconvenient question mentioned above.

I want to make sure *one thing is clear from my side*, as I've also heard it too from several pastors' sermons defending EP:

the matter of being or not EP with or without Musical accompaniment *should never be a matter of division *between the Reformed Confessional people of God. 

A good example is that of G I Williamson, whom being himself a defender of EP - he was actually present in the famous OPC Assembly when the late Dr. John Murray submitted his Minority Report. - remained for most of his life and ministry, till today (and he already turned 80), an OPC member and teaching elder.


----------



## discipulo (May 13, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I heard some interviews with Dr. Richard Bacon on the RPW and EP and found them very good. I am not EP, but found his arguments very thought provoking. I would search for something by him on sermonaudio


 
Thank you Austin, I already heard several of Silversides' sermons and Schwertley's are on the desktop to follow. His articles on the topic are quite good. 

Thank you Boliver, I don't know Richard Bacon, but I will look for his messages then.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 13, 2011)

Dr. Bacon is a fellow Texan. You can't go wrong with Texans.


----------



## Andres (May 13, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Dr. Bacon is a fellow Texan. You can't go wrong with Texans.



that's funny because you also can't go wrong with bacon!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 13, 2011)

True. That makes him doubly awesome!


----------

